# Somewhat offtopic Iphone rant...



## Jaskwith (Oct 10, 2011)

So I know this is off-topic, but whatever...like the title says its somewhat of a rant so don't get all offended and come after me, i am just voicing my frustrations in a humours way.... I have been shopping around lately for an Iphone 4, I have had my TBolt for awhile now and have had Android for years now, but I am getting a little bored and thought I would go back to an iOS phone again for a little while, and also it will give me a backup phone. So I started looking on Craigslist and it was slow going... most of the posts where people WANTing Iphones. After some fishing I found some legit iPhone ads, but they were ridiculous....you got people selling used iPhone 4's for near retail of a brand new one. I tried to talk down every person I found, because I am not paying 350-400+ for a used iPhone 4, that is an "old" product technology-wise anyways....there was no success. I have given up on CL, so I thought I would check out eBay and it gets even better...or worse should I say. People trying to sell their iPhones with completely shattered screens, or bad ESN's(really made no sense to me) for 200-250 dollars. Apple has done a brilliant marketing job to make these people think that their broken; useless for what it was intended useful for, items are worth 200 dollars.... I mean are they out of their effing minds?!?!?! I was literally laughing as I read the product description for an iPhone 4 that said "Bad ESN, will not work on Verizon" that was written sub a picture of a iPhone 4 with a shattered front screen....ha ha ha. fudgeing Apple nerds...they think Apple is God or something... drives me insane how unreasonable they are, they are like a cult, I bet if the new Apple president came out emailing Apple customers as a courtesy to try a new Cyanide based punch...these Apple nerds would instantly drink it graciously....and then die....and then the world would be better off. ha ha





 hahahahah


----------



## orkillakilla (Jul 9, 2011)

I love that video....


----------



## afrchutch (Dec 21, 2011)

You're the man, I must say, but unfortunately my wife would be one of the victims of the cyanide haha. Hmmm.... Wait a sec... Jk lol!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## H4zyBuddha (Jul 29, 2011)

Never seen that video. That's some funny stuff right there. I sent it to 4 friends who are Apple Fanboys hard core. Should get me some interesting replies- thanks man. Almost my whole family has been consumed by Apple. Damn you! Only me/TBolt and father/Commando are repping Android. Just not impressed with Apple's products when compared to the features and variety Android can offer. Just my opinion

Sent from a smoke filled room


----------



## Jaskwith (Oct 10, 2011)

afrchutch said:


> You're the man, I must say, but unfortunately my wife would be one of the victims of the cyanide haha. Hmmm.... Wait a sec... Jk lol!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


lol!


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

ahahahaha thats seriously so typical of apple people! I'm not gonna lie I am getting a little bored of Android and flashing stuff, etc so I may look into the iPhone 5 when it comes out, but I would never be that ignorant


----------



## polo4life (Nov 13, 2011)

I just wish so badly that Android could keep up with the build quality that Apple has.

In addition, I think having a "brand new"/"the best phone ever to come out ever" come out every 2 months really hurts the Android brand. Apple did get it right in having a release once a year, and building up majorly to the release of their phone. What the common people see is a scattered and sloppy Android OS, not the customizable and open OS we know and love. My whole family is on iPhones/iPads, and it drives me fudgeing cray


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

polo4life said:


> I just wish so badly that Android could keep up with the build quality that Apple has.
> 
> In addition, I think having a "brand new"/"the best phone ever to come out ever" come out every 2 months really hurts the Android brand. Apple did get it right in having a release once a year, and building up majorly to the release of their phone. What the common people see is a scattered and sloppy Android OS, not the customizable and open OS we know and love. My whole family is on iPhones/iPads, and it drives me fudgeing cray


Yea very true...to your average person Android is complete sh*t and Apple is the greatest thing ever...their products look fantastic, their products to work well, and they are easy to use. I see it time and time again, most my friends thought Android was crap till I started rooting their phones and doing different things


----------



## MongolPup (Dec 14, 2011)

^ This. This. This.

Too many phones from too many companies, and the shitty phones hurt Android as a whole. My analogy is people trashing Android because they bought a gimmicky or cheap phone is like buying a laptop with $500 components then buying a laptop with $1200 components and blaming Windows for the fact that they can't do the same things.

I'm a Droid X owner and I am sick of hearing people Female Dog about software updates being slow etc or support being discontinued and it is a result of the above problem. When you have a massive stable of phones, you have to release a new one right on the heels of your last one and you always have a superphone under development, you don't have the time, resources or motivation to continuously improve your old devices. That wouldn't be so bad if initial builds were insanely high quality, but I remember the launch problems tbolt owners suffered through, and the DX GB release wasn't pleasant for all either.

Rant over, thanks for reading.


----------



## MongolPup (Dec 14, 2011)

By this, this. this I mean the two posts above mine.


----------



## cowisland (Jul 24, 2011)

Iphone is a great phone, but it too has it share of glitches. The biggest ones that happened to me: back ups almost always failed when trying to restore them, on 3G and now on my wife's 4. On a related note, pressing something that appeared innocuous in itunes ended up erasing all users data on the phone. I have never stored anything important on the phone since. Updating the OS after 3GS came out screwed up my older 3G model, progressively more with each new version. The phone became annoyingly sluggish and buggy. Maps force closed regularly and even crashed the entire phone a couple times. Battery life went to s**t. My 3G seized to be the great phone you are describing about a year into its useful life, long before the standard two-year contract expiration. It appears model 4 is faring better so far at least.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

cowisland said:


> Iphone is a great phone, but it too has it share of glitches. The biggest ones that happened to me: back ups almost always failed when trying to restore them, on 3G and now on my wife's 4. On a related note, pressing something that appeared innocuous in itunes ended up erasing all users data on the phone. I have never stored anything important on the phone since. Updating the OS after 3GS came out screwed up my older 3G model, progressively more with each new version. The phone became annoyingly sluggish and buggy. Maps force closed regularly and even crashed the entire phone a couple times. Battery life went to s**t. My 3G seized to be the great phone you are describing about a year into its useful life, long before the standard two-year contract expiration. It appears model 4 is faring better so far at least.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


With that being said....I wouldn't have even considered an iPhone till the 4S came out


----------



## polo4life (Nov 13, 2011)

CC268 said:


> With that being said....I wouldn't have even considered an iPhone till the 4S came out


Well, I thought they were all completely ugly before the 4 came out. That was really a game changer, and it's also when VZW picked it up. After big red picked them up, the usage and popularity went through the roof. So they had to improve their quality to keep their ever-growing audience happy. The 3GS-to-4 jump was enormous.

I noticed that the 3 series was poorly built and felt cheap, while the 4 was really well made. I wish I could have the iPhone hardware with ICS slapped in there.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

polo4life said:


> Well, I thought they were all completely ugly before the 4 came out. That was really a game changer, and it's also when VZW picked it up. After big red picked them up, the usage and popularity went through the roof. So they had to improve their quality to keep their ever-growing audience happy. The 3GS-to-4 jump was enormous.
> 
> I noticed that the 3 series was poorly built and felt cheap, while the 4 was really well made. I wish I could have the iPhone hardware with ICS slapped in there.


Yea that would be awesome...you can run Android on the iPhone I have seen people do it but don't know how


----------



## gfro9191 (Jul 25, 2011)

CC268 said:


> Yea very true...to your average person Android is complete sh*t and Apple is the greatest thing ever...their products look fantastic, their products to work well, and they are easy to use. I see it time and time again, most my friends thought Android was crap till I started rooting their phones and doing different things


That's the thing. The phones need to be rooted for people to actually enjoy them. It's getting annoying for me. Flashing different roms just to get this $250 phone to act like it should. Bloatware is a big setback for me. That's what I like about the iPhone. No bloatware, just the phone and whatever apps you download. Definitely looking for the iPhone 5 with LTE. *crosses fingers*


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

gfro9191 said:


> That's the thing. The phones need to be rooted for people to actually enjoy them. It's getting annoying for me. Flashing different roms just to get this $250 phone to act like it should. Bloatware is a big setback for me. That's what I like about the iPhone. No bloatware, just the phone and whatever apps you download. Definitely looking for the iPhone 5 with LTE. *crosses fingers*


My thoughts exactly and the 5 should have LTE, apple is waiting for it to be stable enough and not such a battery hog so they can provide it in there phones while still having a sleek design and good battery life

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## djj624 (Aug 12, 2011)

That video is funny as hell, and very true. Does the iPhone have a replaceable battery and sd, no. Can it run flash player, no. Can you do face time without being on WiFi, no. What about 4g, oh wait,No. They are way behind the eightball as far as I can see, the camera except for 4s is and was a lower mp, they were never until a year ago or so able to do picture messaging if you wanted to do that you would have to send it to the persons email, they never until recently had a video recorder. Now granted you can picture message and it has a better camera with a video, and its famous siri,but come on how long has Verizon/android had this technology, the camera the iPhone updated to is still what some android phones had out last year.we have had a bunch of siri like apps, and were able to record video on our old non Smart phones. And the biggest thing is can you root it? NO. 
Yes I'm and iPhone hater, its a me too/bandwagon phone.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

even with LTE I wouldn't be too interested in an iPhone, unless Apple decided to open the system up a bit more for user customization - which we know ain't gonna happen

I'm device agnostic, I have to be in my line of work. I appreciate the simplicity and ease of use of an iPhone, not to mention the great hardware. I'm just too much of a tweaker with my own gadgets to use one.


----------



## afrchutch (Dec 21, 2011)

It's all about marketing. Apple, fortunately for them, has always been great in that arena. Everyone is right about their phones being behind the curve compared to pretty much everything else. Well, except RIM and Blackberry that is. But if you can make a commercial showing their "innovations" in a way that makes the viewer feel like they're going to change the world with a phone like that, then it doesn't matter to that particular person if apple didn't actually invent those technologies. If Hitler could convince much of Germany to slaughter 12+ million people (not just counting Jews), then I'm sure people are going to be dumb enough to buy every single one of apple's ridiculous claims that they are on the cutting edge of this industry. I apologize if you think my hitler/nazi reference is kinda much but the simple mechanics are the same. Its pure advertising and brainwashing.

Sent from my HTC red-head stepchild (thunderbolt)


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

well there was that whole "threat of physical violence" thing with the Nazis...


----------



## afrchutch (Dec 21, 2011)

Might get there with apple lol. There's certainly legal violence...Sent from my HTC red-head stepchild (thunderbolt)


----------

